# Aire on A16 after Calais



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for aire on A16 not too far from Calais for ovrernight stop instead of City Europe


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not going to ask why, as I know there are a few scare stories re cite europe.

I have used le touquet, not the sea front but at the equine centre.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Wissant is not on the main road you mention but close to Calais. Its a proper Aire and feels safe. If you have the time, Wissant beach area is charming.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I agree, I would travel to Wissant.

TM


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

There could be a lot of us there soon!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I find wissant too noisey, I go to berck sur mer, its about an hour and fifteen minutes from coquelles and easy to get to. Ok its chargeable but easy drive for the first night.


Ron


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Wissant is ok but be ready to be up early when the bus drivers start the engines and leave them ticking over for half an hour, waste dump was also messy where a few had used the grey water grid to empty cassettes, prefer berck €6.50 but free services and nice beach, they now check payment twice a day.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

we do the hours drive down to Aire de Baie de Somme- fels as though you're well on your way as well as easy and safe parking. The roads are quiet at night too


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Baie de Somme aire on the A16 peage is good for overnight stop. Separate mh area. All night patrols, full services and restaurant etc. And free!
We have used several times and felt completely safe. Usually several others there.

Little over an hour down from Calais.

Alan


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We also use baie de Somme motorway services but within the toll section first couple of times we stayed on the normal car park but if you continue round to the left there are large dedicated bays set back and even an area to run the dog ,


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Agree with scrinchy and alhod - Baie de Somme is great. We only discovered it on this trip on our way south on 23 May. It's an excellent free stopover (albeit on the peage), and just a few short miles before you reach Abbeville. There is dedicated motorhome parking and associated facilities, including hook-up and an air line.

However, we parked up overnight in the 'touring caravan' area - much more scenic, with picnic tables, quiet and completely undisturbed apart from the police patrol we saw drive around at 9.30 pm. Felt very safe. As it happened, there were no caravans there, but 3 other MHs. Well worth checking out on Google Streetview.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.168295,1.758091&spn=0.007793,0.021136&t=h&z=16

As already said, it's just over an hour south of Calais (about 60 miles, autoroute all the way) and I think the Class 2 toll was €12.20 if my memory serves me correctly.

We will be using it on our way back to Calais next week.

I was planning to put a note about it on MHF when we got home, but the two previous posters beat me to it.

Mike


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

If Carlsberg did aires, Baie de Somme would be it! For an overnight stop on through route it is dificult to imagine anything better. 
Shows what can be done when you have as much space as there is in France. 
Compare to a typical Motorway services in UK - well, no, don't even start, there is just no comparison!

Alan


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Baie de Somme for me also ,have used it a few times including on the way home. Also showers if you leave your keys at the service station ,which incidently a lot of service areas provide for truckers.(ex trucker so feel i'm entitled  )


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

*Anyone got suggestion for other route south (E15)*

HI All, 
I completely agree, the Baie du Somme aire is really good and I have used it several times.

Not to hijack this thread, but I am looking for an aire/overnight about an hour south of Calais on the E 15 ( towards Arras/Reim),

We are arriving late on tunnel Fri 21st heading south ( on the 21.30 train)

I am trying to avoid Paris the following morning ( cost me nearly 3 hours last years) so hence using the Reims route

Thanks
Raymond


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Anyone got suggestion for other route south (E15)*



finyar said:


> HI All,
> I completely agree, the Baie du Somme aire is really good and I have used it several times.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but I am looking for an aire/overnight about an hour south of Calais on the E 15 ( towards Arras/Reim),
> ...


Hi Raymond,

If its not too far (about 60 - 70 mls) then the free aire at Arras is ok for an overnighter. Just off the A26, 10 motorhome specific slots in a public car par a few mins stroll from the town centre...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11904

Pete


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Think its a bit sparce on aires on that route but i have stopped in the square at St Omer by the canal a couple of years ago.Also an aire at Lens which is just off the E15 this side of Arras


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a small aire at Montreuil sur Mer. it's just through the town centre and is about 250 yards from the market square. It has a bourne, not sure how you pay, and space for about 4 or 5 vans.

There is also a nice municipal site in the town. It's open all year, which is unusual for a French site. It's called Camping Fontaine Des Clercs. More info at www.campinglafontainedesclercs.fr. We've used both and would recommend either.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spent a couple of nights a couple of nights ago on the campsite at Montreuil.
It is not a Municipal..

Spent last night in the MH parking at Cité €urope.

The only disturbance was the gale blowing during the night.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Pippin, we've been there twice and I thought it was! Not a bad little site though.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Over the years, we've stayed at most of the motorway Aires (garages & non-garages) on the A26 south of Calais. 

We've never had any trouble or problems, but I wouldn't particularly recommend any of them unless you're dog-tired and need to pull over for a couple of hours' kip.

I must say that @rebbyvid's photo of the square by the canal at St. Omer looks HUGELY more appealing!!

Morph.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

rebbyvid - I have stopped in the square at St Omer by the canal.

Place de la Ghiére - 50.758026,2.261314

Watch out for 3M Low bridge on D928 - 50.756689,2.260034


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Annsman said:


> There is a small aire at Montreuil sur Mer. it's just through the town centre and is about 250 yards from the market square. It has a bourne, not sure how you pay, and space for about 4 or 5 vans.
> 
> There is also a nice municipal site in the town. It's open all year, which is unusual for a French site. It's called Camping Fontaine Des Clercs. More info at www.campinglafontainedesclercs.fr. We've used both and would recommend either.


I too was going to mention the aire at Montreuil sur Mer. it's about an hour south of Calais but not on the A16. The bourne takes coins, €2 I think, but when we were there in April it wasn't working. Last few trips we have taken to staying at Cité Europe on the way out and Montreuil on the way back.

One of the attractions at Montreuil for us (apart from the ramparts) is that the depot of the Wine Society is there. This means we can stock up with trusted wines just before leaving France rather than having to take our chance on the quality in the supermarkets.

Chris


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I know we have stayed at Wissant so many times its a second home, but a little known alternative is a French Passion at Audinghen , its in the court yard of an old farm which is now used as a local produce shop. Its very quiet, you just drive in. If the shop is closed the gates are always open.

Its 1 minute's walk from the fascinating Musee Todt, part of Hitler's Atlantic wall and WELL worth a visit. There is also a good restaurant attached.

I know its not an aire, but FP sites are free, you just buy the guide. Highly recommended.


----------

